# Como cambiar giro y reposo en motor sincrono 220v



## venyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola a todos... soy nuevo en el foro, gracias por estar a*QU*í.
Bueno tras mucho tiempo buscando.... por fin he encontrado el motor ideal para hacer lo que *QU*iero.

Es un motor sincronomo a 220v 9 rpm, que cambia de sentido dependiendo de su conexion, adjunto una imagen de su conexionado.

El problema es que no se como hacer para que cambie de sentido con finales de carre*R*a.

1.-El motor se iría deslizando en li*NE*a recta de un punto a otro, 
¿¿pero como lo hago para que cuando llegue al final del recorrido cambie de sentido con un final de carrera?? ¿¿ cual seria la forma mas barata de hacerlo??

2.-Por otro lado si fuese posible, cuando el motor llegue hasta el final de recorrido en cada extremo me gustaria que este se parara durante el tiempo que le asignemos entre 1 seg y 60seg. transcurrido el tiempo en reposo que empezara girar hacia el otro sentido hasta el final de recorrido y asi sucesivamente.

Gracias a todos y un saludo.


----------



## powerful (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola venyer, como es que tu  motor se desliza en línea recta, no está fijo sobre una base , explicanos el sistema de movimiento y el controlador del motor.
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## venyer (Oct 15, 2012)

hola powerful, si tienes razon.... el eje del motor lleva una rueda y esta roza la base de un perfil de aluminio que es lo que hace que vaya de un extremo a otro.
 Adjunto un enlace de youtube para que veais uno ya terminado y lo que hace, y como podria hacerlo. 




Yo tengo claro digamos la mecanica... y el motor a usar... pero me falta la electronica para ponerlo en funcionamiento. 
El hacer que llegue a un extremo, que el motor pare los segundos que le hayamos fijado y que vuelva a funcionar en el sentido contrario y vuelta a empezar.

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

Necesitás dos contactores , dos finales de carrera y un timer.

No veo que necesites electrónica (salvo la que viene dentro de los timers comerciales )


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 15, 2012)

Quetal el amigo DOSME tiene razon,  el control de luces en movimiento para cultivos se llama intelldriver 3.5 el cual acciona o detiene el motor en cada tope al final y principio del riel, y el Dimer es para la luz es desir para variar la intencidad que se proyecta al cultivo hidroponico


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 15, 2012)

Para qué el timer?

él sólo necesita que cambie de sentido con los finales de carrera...

ha claro, ahora leí que quiere que se detenga cierta cantidad de segundos ajajjajaa


----------



## venyer (Oct 15, 2012)

hola... gracias por vuestra rapidez en las repuestas.

Necesito entonces...:dos contactores , dos finales de carrera y un timer.

Pero esto saldria muy caro??? y me ocuparia mucho sitio no??
En realidad no me interesa que regule la intensidad de la luz. 
Solo que cuando llegue a cada final de carrera se detenga el tiempo que le pongamos y cambie el sentido.
He visto en algunas tiendas de electronica temporizadores cebek ya montados, tienen varios y no se si alguno de ellos me iria bien.
-Temporizador con retardo 
-TEMPO.RETARDADOR PUESTA EN MARCHA
-TEMPORIZADOR POR DESCONEXION
-TEMPORIZADOR REDISPARABLE
-TEMPORIZADOR UNIVERSAL
Los tienen a 230v y programables de 1 seg  a  3 minutos. Y son pequeñitos.
Cuestas entorno a los 30€.
¿¿¿¿Se podria montar con algun temporizador ya montado que hay de cebek y con 2 finales de carrera????
Claro que tambien la pega seria en como conexionarlo todo!!!

gracias y saludos


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 15, 2012)

Quetal lee esta informacion:
TEMPORIZADOR CICLICO PREC.15S-60 MIN CEBEK ( muy utilizados en los Light Mover )
[CE-I218]

31.95€


TEMPORIZADOR CICLICO DE PRECISION. 
tipo = PRECISION CICLICO
alimentación = 12
rango = De 15 seg. a 60 min. 
Información I-218 Temporizador de Precisión con funcionamiento Cíclico i salida a relè. Realiza una intermitencia constante y cíclica entre dos tiempos independientes: Tiempo de Reposo y Tiempo de Trabajo. Durante el Tiempo de trabajo se conectará la salida, mientras que durante el de Reposo permanecerá desconectada. El ciclo se detendrá cuando se le interrumpa la alimentación. El ajuste del tiempo se realiza mediante dos baterías de micro switches incorporadas al circuito. Admite un ajuste de 15 en 15 seg., desde 15 hasta 60 minutos, 45 segundos. Incorpora led de señalización, activación por tensión o pulsador y Protección contra la Inversión de Polaridad, (P.I.P.). Fuente recomendada: FE-2. 







Porque los Intelldriver 3.5 son bien cariñosos


----------



## venyer (Oct 15, 2012)

gracias Yamaki

creo que has dicho el que menos pensaba yo... y el mas complicado!!!

yo le estaba echando el ojo a este porque dice que retarda la puesta en marcha!!! Tambien es a 230v por lo que me ahorra la fuente de alimentacion.
Osea que cuando llegase al final de carre*R*a activaria el pulsador entrando en reposo el rele*E* sin salida. hasta pasado el tiempo que le hayamos dicho que este en reposo. Pero a la vez tambien tendria que cambiar el cambio de sentido!!!!!!
Uffff no se ... me hago un lio con todos esos temporizadores.

Y ¿¿como conectaria todo con los 2 finales de carrera??

Es este.:


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 15, 2012)

venyer dijo:


> gracias Yamaki
> 
> creo que has dicho el que menos pensaba yo... y el mas complicado!!!
> 
> ...



Quetal amigo, los motores sincrono en este caso de 10RPM, como los utilizados en en la esfera Discolight en el eje llevan un tope que cuando se trancan se van hacia el otro sentido, son motores bipolares AC utilizados en Luces de discoteca, cuando el motor llega al final del riel el pulsador accionado por choque desconecta la alimentacion del motor, pasados  30 segundos acciona el Rele alimentando el motor nuevamente pero con esta frenado se va hacia el sentido contrario, asi mismo pasa cuando llega al principio del riel.

El motor Sincrono cuando se interrumpe su alimentacion AC y se conecta nuevamente este gira en el sentido contrario al que venia girando antes de desconectarlo.

Colocando 2 pulsadores en paralelo en cada uno de los extremos del motor asi prodra controlar el tiempo en cada extremo


----------



## venyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Yamaki ya lo intente con un motor sincrono de 2 cables... normalmente si bloqueas el eje cambia de sentido. 
El problema es que cuando este llegaba al final de carrera la rue*D*a patinaba en el perfil... y se quedaba patinando sin cambiar de sentido.
Por eso fué el buscar el mismo motor pero con 4 cables que cambiara de sentido segun la conexion por condensador... arriba puse el esque*M*a de cone*X*ión del motor que digo.

Entonces lo que me gustaria es que cambie de sentido porque ha cambiado la conexion al llegar a final de carrera no por presion o por bloqueo.. porque me patinara.

Adjunto una foto de los 2 motores sincronos.... de 2 cables y de 4 cables que cambia el sentido sengun se con*c*ecte.

Es que es algo dificil.. al menos para mi que no tengo conocimientos de esto, pero si soy muy manitas ehhh!!! me atrebo con casi todo...jejeje

Bueno de echo esta ya fabricado... asi que se podria hacer 

saludos


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 15, 2012)

Quetal amigo, en el Ejercito se dice ser muy madres ( Buena gente con paciencia) bueno vamos por partes, primero que todo sos de España ojo por la conexion de ese motor cambia los terminales segun el Voltaje, veo que compraste un Yinzhou muy buen motor, tuviste problemas con el Motor Sincrono Ac Bipolar , es porque estas trancandolo con una rueda de caucho el cual no hace masa el eje con el chasis del motor, si te das cuenta cuando quitas la alimentacion y conectas nuevamente puede que gire hacia el otro lado o en casos sigue en el mismo sentido, para ello se usa un mastil o tornillo atravesado en el eje por ello trae un agujero en el eje, que haciendo contacto este tornillo con el chasis de la estructura y el chasis del motor cambia el giro, pero si vas usar el Yinzhou la conexion a 220V 50Hz debe ser como se muestra en la imagen:

Ahora puedes comprender como es el giro del motor


----------



## venyer (Oct 15, 2012)

gracias de nuevo.
El esquema me parece claro y lo entiendo... pero lo que no entiendo si son pulsadores NA, el motor solo girara si estan pulsados verdad??.... y su fuesen interruptores al final harian un corto porque llegarian a estar los dos conectados no?.
Toy echo un lio!!!

¿Seria mas factible en vez de finales de carrera poner un interruptor deslizante??
No habria problema de la mecanica para accionarlo en cada estremo ya que lo tengo pensado.

El esquema quedaria asi, claro que faltaria conectarle el temporizador para que se detenga en cada estremo los segundos que queramos. Con tu permiso yamaki te cogo tu esquema y le pongo el interruptor deslizante:

Viendo esto,, o el esquema de yamaki, ¿como podria conectarle el temporizador?

saludos


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 15, 2012)

venyer dijo:


> gracias de nuevo.
> El esquema me parece claro y lo entiendo... pero lo que no entiendo si son pulsadores NA, el motor solo girara si estan pulsados verdad??.... y su fuesen interruptores al final harian un corto porque llegarian a estar los dos conectados no?.
> Toy echo un lio!!!
> 
> ...



Quetal amigo, si los 2 estarian al mismo tiempo pulsados  si habria candela hey plagiando mis diseños  no problem la idea es poder ayudarte, si con ese interruptor esta pleno de palanca tambien te queda bien, aqui te dejo una imagen haber si despeja las dudas es relativamente muy sencillo porque un motor AC es como un bombillo o lampara de 220V de tu casa con interruptor conmutable doble, lo enciendes cuando vas a subir las escaleras cierto y lo apagas cuando estes arriba y viceversa asi de simple


----------



## venyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Gracias yamaki... ese esquema me aclara mucho mas todo.

Ahora solo tendre que poner al I-136 dos pulsadores NA en paralelo y adaptar uno a cada estremo para que hagan contacto a la vez que el interruptor se deslice para el cambio de sentido.
Al deslizar el interruptor y accionar el pulsador al mismo tiempo entrara en funcionamiento el temporizador y el cambio de sentido. Creo que es a si no??

Imagino que este temporizador es el que iria bien... yo entiendo que cuando accionas el pulsador entra en marcha el temporizador y deja de pasar corriente por el contacto NC del rele y pasa corriente por el contacto NA del rele, cuando termina la temporizacion, pasa justo lo contrario hasta que se vuelva a pulsar.
¿¿es cierto lo que digo??  

gracias y saludos


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 15, 2012)

venyer dijo:


> Gracias yamaki... ese esquema me aclara mucho mas todo.
> 
> Ahora solo tendre que poner al I-136 dos pulsadores NA en paralelo y adaptar uno a cada estremo para que hagan contacto a la vez que el interruptor se deslice para el cambio de sentido.
> Al deslizar el interruptor y accionar el pulsador al mismo tiempo entrara en funcionamiento el temporizador y el cambio de sentido. Creo que es a si no??
> ...




Quetal amigo, esa es la idea y para aprender no solo es teoria, hay que poner en practica asi sea en modo de prueba para implementar el proyecto a un rango optimo, pero OJO amigoque el contacto NC significa NO CONECTAR, por ello solo se conecta al NA y el COMUN igual que esta conectado el bombillo en el PDF del Timer.

Saludos.


----------



## venyer (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok... muchisimas gracias
voy a comprar el temporizaror y hacer la prueba y os cuento que tal me ha ido

Ire a la tienda en sito haber si tienen ese temporizador para ahorrarme los portes y sino tendre que pedirlo online a alguna tienda.

saludos...


----------



## venyer (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola de nuevo compañeros.

Bueno acabo de recibir el temporizador cebek I-136

Pero creo que falla o tiene algun problema!!!!!

El caso es que no me arranca por pulsador. Solo funciona cuando desconecto de los 230v y lo vuelvo a conectar.
He quitado el condensador C3 como dice las instrucciones y tampoco.

En teoria con el condensador C3 desoldado, y con un pulsador en el J2, deberia de entrar en fucionamiento el temporizador y apagarse el LED1. Pero pulso y no hace nada sigue el LED encendido.
Solo funciona desconectando la tension.
Pero yo necesito que sea por pulsador!!!!
Necesito que aunque este el led encendido, al pulsar el pulsador que entre el temporizador, no que tenga que kitarlo de la tension, conectarlo y darle al pulsador.

Alguna idea de que puede estar fallando????

gracias de antemano y saludos a todos



JODER!!!!!!!

creo que me he equivocado de temporizador......
en vez del I-136  tenia que haber pedido el  CE-I130 

que segun dice que aunque este con tension, al accionar el pulsador activa la temporizacion!!!       
Es asi verdad?????????????

JOoooo y que hago ahora con el I-136????
una vez abierto de la caja y desoldado el C3 no me lo cambiaran!!!!


vaya creo que tambien me podria servir el temporizador universal  CE-I101.

Entonces cual de estos dos me serviria... no kiero equivocarme otra vez...:
-CE-I101 ??
- CE-I130 ??
¿¿cual de estos 2???

gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola Amigo sube el esquema del conexionado que has hecho con tu temporizador.


----------



## venyer (Nov 10, 2012)

hola.. que tal

bueno el esquema de conexionado es el mismo que dice un poco mas arriba nuestro amigo Yamaki, solo que en el interruptor deslizante SW quiero acomplarle el pulsador para que cuando el interruptor se deslice a hacia un lado accione tambien el pulsador para que entre en funcionamiento el temporizador. Adjunto un dibuno de los 2 pulsadores y el interruptor.
    Yo ahora solo queria probar el temporizador y no he conectado aun ni motor ni interruptor.. .. solo he puesto el pulsador al temporizador.  adjunto una foto.
   Pero para que funcione con el pulsador hay que hacer lo siguiente.:
1º...dar tension... 
2º...accionar pulsador.. entra el temporizador....termina y si kiero que vuelva a entrar el temporizador tengo que desconectar tension...volver a meter tension y accionar el pulsador!!!
Y esto no me vale... veo mas factible eliminar el pulsador de la placa y poner uno en la entrada de tension.
O mejor aun cambiar de temporizador. Pero ahora me gustaria aprovechar este, que me ha cosdtado 30€ 

Puede que haya alguna otra forma mejor de hacer lo que kiero... pero solo he visto esta.... de temporizador... pulsadores....interruptor....etc...

saludos.


----------



## venyer (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola de nuevo...
bueno acabo de hablar con la tienda donde compre el temporizador I-136, y me han dicho que si me lo cambian por el I-130.

Bueno en teoria este I-130 al accionar el pulsador aunque este conectado a tension inicia la temporizacion. No tengo que estar desconectandolo cada vez que kiera el temporizador de la tension. Asi que me vendra mucho mejor para lo que kiero.

Otra duda que tengo, que no lo sabre hasta que tenga el I-130, es si accionando el pulsador y dejandolo pulsado entre en marcha el temporizador, o de lo contrario hay que soltar el pulsador.
En princpio hay que soltar el pulsador ya que solo es pulsar..... pero  ¿¿¿funcionará manteniendo el pulsador accionado???
     Y si asi no funcionase... ¿¿¿hay algun tipo de pulsador que al accionarlo y quede pulsado este vuelva a quedar abierto.. incluso estando pulsado???

gracias y saludos


----------



## venyer (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola de nuevo.....
bueno creo que con el interruptor deslizante hacer que cambio de sentido es un poco lioso el colocarlo y que cuando llegue al extremo cambie el sentido, ya que tambien tendria que hacer algo para que entren en funcionamiento el temporizador.

¿¿se podria hacer con un final de carrera para cada extremo??
Y lo mas dificil....
¿¿como podria conectar o cual seria el esquema para montarlo todo?
-motor rebersible
-temporizador cebek I-101
-2 finales de carrera

Como veis en la foto ya hay uno fabricado con 2 finales de carrera.

gracias a todos.


----------



## venyer (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola... 
compre hace un par de dias una temporizador cebek el I-101 a 230v. El tiempo de temporizacion es de 1 segundo a 3 minutos. Aunque al maximo llega a los 5 minutos!!!

¿¿¿Hay alguna posibilidad de bajar el tiempo de temporizacion  de 1 segundo a 60 segundos cambiando la resistencia variable????

LLeva el timer NE555P y una resistencia variable de 2M2 para ajustar el tiempo.

gracias


----------



## Scooter (Nov 19, 2012)

cambia la resistencia fija que va en serie con el potenciometro por una menor o pon un condensador menor


----------



## venyer (Nov 19, 2012)

hola... gracias por tu respuesta.

¿¿a que resistencia o condensador te refieres??

adjunto unas fotos


----------



## capitanp (Nov 19, 2012)

Te apuesto lo que quieras a que es C2


----------



## venyer (Nov 19, 2012)

si yo creo que tambien ya que lleva el dibujo para varios tamaños, en los otros modelos de mas  tiempo imagino que ese C2 lo tendran mas grande.,

El c2 que lleva este es de 100µf  25v.


----------



## venyer (Nov 21, 2012)

hola de nuevo.... 
bueno.... respecto al temporizador universal cebek I-101.

Acabo de fabricar uno exactamente igual y no me funciona. Funciona pero no me temporiza, regulo con el potenciometro y no me da mas de un segundo al minimo y al maximo.
Creyendo que hice algo mal de la placa, fabrique otra igual... y me hace exactamente lo mismo.

tambien he probado el pontenciometro de uno en el otro y nada

¿¿que puede pasar??  si lleva los mismos componentes que el temporizador original??

Es sencillo, solo lleva un ne555, un bc547, puente rectificador....regulador de tension...etc...

Pero de los dos que he echo igual que el cebek... y no me funcionan ninguno...

¿¿alguna idea de que puede pasar??

es raro porque llevo todo exactamente igual.... todo de la misma medida... pcb identico....
Cuando le doy tension y acciono el pulsador se olle el rele pero no tarda ni un segundo en descocentar tanto con el potenciometro al minimo o al maximo... me hace lo mismo.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 21, 2012)

Hola.

Publica el circuito de la copia que haz hecho.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## venyer (Nov 22, 2012)

hola... adjunto el espema del circuito visto por la cara de los componentes. Y una foto terminado.
Perdonad por los signos!!!... espero que se entienda. Hay una pequeña variación del cebek pero todo esta como tiene que estar, y no me funciona.

la unica direrencia en componentes es el transformador... el cebek es de 2,4va y el mio de 2,8va.
Bueno y el rele como veis en la imagen.  
Alguna pista de mas para lo que yo necesito... pero aun no he conectado nada.. queria verificar el bien funcionamiento del temporizador... pero nada.. acabo de hacer el 3º.. y los tres igual.

Solo kiero que me temporize de 1 segundo a un minuto... con eso es suficiente..... el cebek es de 1 segundo a 3 minutos.


----------



## venyer (Nov 22, 2012)

No creo que tenga nada que ver pero utilizo para soldar un soldador JBC de 25w. Lo digo por si hay alguna posibilidad de haber quemado el 555 o el bc547 o algo..... aunque suelo darme prisa en las soldaduras.

Diferencias.:
CEBEK                         
12v 2,4VA                     
Puente rectificador..1A               
Led...5mm                   
Rele 10A        

MIO
12v  2,8VA
Puente rectificador 1'5A
Led 3mm
Rele 3A              

No se donde puede estar la pega!!


----------



## venyer (Nov 23, 2012)

Para descartar que sea el 555 por haberlo quemado por el soldador.... acabo de soldar un zolazo y he puesto un 555 nuevo... y sigue igual...

nadie sabe que puede pasar???



eiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.....yaaaa vi el falloÇ!

el 7812 la patilla central... le faltaba ir a masa del circuito!!!!....

mira que reviste mil veces las pistas.... y me acabo de dar cuenta de que le falta unir esa patilla

funciona a la perfeccion...

gracias a todos

Lo retifico en el esquema para que veais el fallo.

Ahora solo me falta saber como bajarle el tiempo de 1 segundo a 60 segundos. Creo que es cambiando el C2 del esquema que puse. El tiempo que lleva ahora es de 1 segundo a 3 minutos, que suele pasar los  8 minutos.

Lleva tambien un led verde que se enciende cuando esta temporizando.  
¿¿Hay alguna posibilidad de colocarle un led rojo cuando este sin temporizar??
¿¿y para bajar el tiempo de temporizacion que tengo que cambiar??

gracias


----------



## venyer (Nov 23, 2012)

bueno ya tengo solucionado lo del tiempo.. he probado a cambiar el C2 y con un valor menor me baja el tiempo. 
Con 22uf  llega hasta 1 minuto y 20 segundos... el ideal seria entre 18 y 20uf... pero no tengo ninguno a la mano!!!..

Ya solo me falta ver si puedo poner un led rojo cuando no este temporizando.

¿¿alguna idea??


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2012)

venyer dijo:


> bueno ya tengo solucionado lo del tiempo.. he probado a cambiar el C2 y con un valor menor me baja el tiempo.
> Con 22uf  llega hasta 1 minuto y 20 segundos... el ideal seria entre 18 y 20uf... pero no tengo ninguno a la mano!!!..
> 
> Ya solo me falta ver si puedo poner un led rojo cuando no este temporizando.
> ...



La salida del 555 es del tipo "Totem Pole", es decir que puede manejar cargas entre salida y GND o entre salida y +Vcc, solo es cuestión de colocar un led con su resistencia hacia el lugar indicado.


----------



## venyer (Nov 23, 2012)

gracias fogonazo por tu respuesta...
pero no tengo mucha idea de electronica... ..

Entonces si se podria verdad poner el led cuando no temporize.  
¿¿A que patillas te refieres del 555 y que valor tendria la resistencia??

¿¿Viste el esquema que adjunto arriba??
¿¿como iria colocado?

gracias


----------



## venyer (Nov 24, 2012)

¿alguien podria explicarme como iria el led cuando no temporize el 555??


El LED que lleva el temporizador se enciende cuando entra en modo temporización. 
Quiero poner otro LED, y sé como iria puesto si kisiera que quedara encendido fijo.
Pero solo kiero que encienda cuando no este temporizando.... mas o menos asi.:
-temporizando.....led 1 on  y   led 2 off
-No temporizando....led1 off   y  led2 on.

El led1 ya lo lleva la placa y hace lo que kiero, pero me falta el led 2.

¿se podria hacer?? ¿o tiene que estar siempre ON el led 2?



supongo que la unica forma es quitar el rele que tengo puesto y poner uno de 2 contactos .
Un contacto para la tension 220v y el otro para los 12v con una resistencia de 1k para el led2.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 24, 2012)

Hola.

Coloca un LED y una resistencia en serie entra la pata 3 ó salida del 555 y el Vcc.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## venyer (Nov 24, 2012)

elaficionado muchas gracias.... ya lo he puesto en practica y funciona perfecto.. tal y como yo queria...

me gusta la electronica y siempre tengo algo en mente, soy algo mañoso para todo esto... pero como no entiendo da gusto tener a gente como vosotros por aki para que podais ayudar o a orientar al no entendido como yo.

gracias a todo el foro.


----------



## venyer (Nov 26, 2012)

Hola de nuevo amigos.

Bueno despues de tener ya echo el temporizador y comprado el motor sincrono, y la forma de conectar todo... 
Tengo un problema, no funciona como deberia. Esto es lo que kiero que haga, el motor se desplaza por el rail de un extremo a otro, y cuando llega al extremo con el temporizador le decimos que pare el tiempo que se asignemos, hasta haí bien, el problema es de que forma conecto todo para que entre todo en funionamiento.. tanto temporizador como cambio de sentido del motor.:





Nuestro amigo del foro Yamaki me dijo como conectar el temporizador con el motor y un interruptor. Pero el motor al ir tan despacio no llega a tener el impulso para presionar el interruptor y hacer entrar el cambio de sentido, tambien es dificil que el temporizador entre en funcionamiento al mismo tiempo.

Mi pregunta es:.:
¿¿Hay alguna forma de conectar el temporizador y hacer el cambio de sentido del motor con finales de carrera o algo similar al mismo tiempo??

El motor funiona a 220v y el temporizador a 12v. Adjunto el esquema que me dijo yamaki.

gracias y saludos.


----------



## venyer (Nov 27, 2012)

hola .

¿¿alguna idea de como poder hacerlo??

Aki os pongo el encale de otro  video. 




Si os fijais cuando el video va por 50 segundos, se ve perfectamente cuando el motor llega al extremo y cambia de direccion, este modelo parece ser que lo hace con finales de carrera magneticos o algo asi, tambien se aprecia el pontenciometro del temporizador para hacer que pare mas o menos tiempo en el extremo.
 Hay otro modelo que lo hace con finales de carrera normales y corrientes. Pero no se como iran conectados con el temporizdor y motor.
Yo lo tengo todo preparado a falta de saber como conectarlo.
¿¿alguien sabe como hacerlo?  ó viendo este video ¿la mejor manera de hacerlo?

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2012)

Esto sería como para un motor de 12Vcc

Ver el archivo adjunto 4714​


----------



## venyer (Nov 27, 2012)

Gracias Fogonazo....el problema es que el motor es a 220v.  

Pero  ¿¿seria posible adaptar un esquema para el motor sincrono a 220VAC y al temporizador ??

ADjunto fotos del temporizador y motor... a falta de finales de carrera.....o lo necesario para conectar todo.

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2012)

venyer dijo:


> ....el problema es que el motor es a 220v.



Para eso hay que ver como es el motor y su cableado.

¿ Estas seguro que es de 220Vca ?


----------



## venyer (Nov 27, 2012)

Si es a 220v .

LLeva 4 cables.:
-2 amarillos
-1 rojo
-1 negro
Va conectado con un condensador entre rojo y negro que son los que determinan el sentido de giro..
adjunto imagen.


----------



## venyer (Nov 28, 2012)

que me decis....
¿¿se podria hacer??
¿¿o no hay forma de hacerlo con todo lo que tengo??


----------

